# Refering back to the posting about Jolly Rancher Hash



## ThatSantaCruzDank (Jan 9, 2009)

I first heard about the Jolly, as they call it in the club, from a local friend who knows the guy who makes it. Same deal as the other post their lips were sealed on any info on how to make it. I went to a local Santa Cruz Club SCPC and saw it for myself, $50 a half gram. After seeing the price I had to learn how to make it. I came accross this forum and saw someone had posted about Jolly and checked it out. If you guys check it out he says the only hint he has is Freon was used. 

I looked up freon and think i understand how hes doing it. It is very similar to butane honey hash making. I think he is just switching butane for freon, which you can buy in propane tank like canisters in varying quantities. The only thing is i couldnt find a price and i bet it is very pricey as it is illegal to manafacture or import into the United States due to its ozone harm. Another thing is he would have to be in a very cold environment, because of the boiling point of freon. But basically, if he was in a room sized freezer he could have the trimmings in a stationary canister just like with butane, except instead of running butane through the trimmings run freon. he would need some sort of special adapter that allowed him to release freon in small quantities from his tank. Once the liquid freon passed through the trimmings, out the bottom of the canister into a holding tank of some sort all you would have to do is walk outside to room temp, watch the freon start to boil away and evaporate, and what you would have left in the pan would be Jolly. Bingo. Any other opinions or ideas about this? I think that would explain why it is so pricey because his technique would require quite an investment to perform


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 10, 2009)

...mmm...


I would do moy homework about Freon, It's chemical makeup and any residue that does NOT completely evaporate, cause thats going to be left over in your hash.

Sometimes these concentrates procedures/tecniques sound like tweeker crap to me. 

Not sayin' I wont try it...just sayin'

...Friggin' Kook...I'll be @ the Red Room, getting the best Long Island in town, trying to not let the UCSC kids drive me too crazy.


----------



## massproducer (Jan 10, 2009)

Please do not try and make oil with freon...  Freon can be very dangerous, and plus it is not even really the same type of solvent, infact i do not even think it is a solvent to thc...

Jolly rancher/ amber glass is just a personal name for fully purged BHO...  It is not even hash it is actually oil...  But there are only so many things that work as solvents to THC or other acids, as this is what THC is, it is an acid...  The best 2 solvents or Butane and Alcohol, with developments coming in the form of CO2 extraction, but it is not quite there yet...

If you want something scientific to make look up budder, which is the strongest concentrate known at present, testing at over 95% THC, because all of the extracted cannabinoids are converted into THC using strong acids, after extracting the BHO

Another easiler thing to make is soma's jelly hash, which is a combo of BHO and Bubble, but whatever you do please never use freon...  I am not sure where that even came from


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry, I just saw this thread. It was my buddy who makes that crazy Jolly, and ya, he just won't give up his secret, as he makes MAD $$ off of it.

He could have told me freon to send me in the wrong direction, who knows...


----------

